# Foam Sculpt and Scale Halloween Monster Props: Tutorial



## Palmdale Haunter

Although it's been said... You are soooooo talented!!!


----------



## Hez

A.M.A.Z.I.N.G!!!!! You've outdone yourself AGAIN!!


----------



## EvilMel

that's completely amazing.


----------



## thud

Jaw on the floor. great work, Terra.


----------



## zoon_ii

Holy cow! I just found my mentor. 

May I ask, how you learned to get to such a level of perfection? Did you just learn this trial and error by reading books and forums, or have you taken classes in prop building? 

I aspire to build some amazing pieces. Plus, this would be great since I'm thinking of working on making props year round, so detailed, timely projects are certainly going to be one to take up the time.


----------



## tombkeeper

I was inspired by your video. I have done wood carvings in the past, but have never thought of carving pink foam. Thanks for the exceptional tutorial.


----------



## BrlRaser

Are you for hire? I'd love to hire you for our benefit event to make a prop for us!


----------

